# exim - config

## razorbuzz

moin nochmal,

bin gerade dabei exim als mta einzurichten.

folgendes problem:

ich habe unter apache 3 virtuelle domains.

domain1.de

domain2.de

domain3.de

so, alle ahben eine webmaster oder info@domain.de

jetzt soll natürlich über das jeweilige kontaktformular des webauftrittes auch die mails rausgehen, mit webmaster@domain1.de usw.

nur wie sag ichs meinem kinde?

unter www.world-email.cx und exim.org werd ich nicht schlau.

kann mal einer seine config netterweise posten ? oder auch nur standalone-config ohne virtuellen mailserver, evtl. kann ich mir den rest ja zusammenbatsln.

danke an alle

----------

## franco

Nimm lieber postfix  :Smile:  Programm gut, Doku gut und sehr hilfsbereite Leute auf der postfix-users Mailingliste. Nur so als Empfehlung  :Wink: 

Franco

----------

